# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Tρόπος παρακολούθησης wifi από άλλη περιοχή (monitor?)

## yiannisbot

Kαλή Κυριακή σε όλους!
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα που θέλω να λύσω αλλά δεν ξέρω τους όρους για να το ψάξω περαιτέρω και έχω ήδη ψάξει αρκετά.
Έχω ένα σπίτι στο οποίο δεν μένω και το οποίο έχει ίντερνετ και έχω συνδέσει πάνω του διάφορους αυτοματισμούς (θέρμανση, πόρτες κτλ που παίζουν μέσω του ίντερνετ). Κάποιες φορές δεν υπάρχει ίντερνετ και πρέπει να κάνω επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ για να φτιαχτεί το θέμα αλλά δεν είμαι εκεί. Ψάχνω μία συσκευή (σαν γέφυρα) η οποία θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ και να μου μεταφέρει πληροφορίες:
- στατιστικά ποιες ώρες δεν υπάρχει ίντερνετ στο σπίτι
- σε τι κατάσταση είναι το ίντερνετ
- πόσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω του
- να μπορώ να κάνω ριστάρτ στο ρούτερ

Ξέρει κάποιος πως λέγεται κάτι τέτοιο ή αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να το κάνω;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την βοήθεια!
Καλή σας κυριακή  :Smile: 
Γιάννης

----------


## ilpanos

Καταρχήν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δώσεις μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις (πχ μοντέλο modem-router) και το είδος της γραμμής.

Από εκεί και πέρα γενικά μιλώντας υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις ώστε να γίνουν αυτά που ζητάς ή μέρος αυτών, αλλά δε γνωρίζω καμία έτοιμη συσκευή plug and play που να κάνει αυτά που ζητάς.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα ώστε να το ψάξεις ανάλογα με το τι σε βολεύει.

Κατ αρχήν υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι ώστε να δεις αν έχεις internet.
Ο πρώτος είναι (αν έχεις στατική ip, και έχοντας ανοίξει τις απαραίτητες πόρτες/ firewall settings) να γίνεται ping στην εξωτερική σου ip από έξω, με μια υπηρεσία για παράδειγμα όπως το uptime robot και να σου έρχεται email κάθε φορά που κόβεται η σύνδεση.
Ο δεύτερος είναι να γίνεται ping συνεχώς από το modem-router προς μια ip που γενικώς είναι up (πχ ένα dns server της google ή του ISP σου) και όταν δεν παίρνει απάντηση αυτό αυτόματα σημαίνει ότι έχει κοπεί το internet.

Αν έχεις modem-router με openwrt, τότε με ένα script στη λογική για παράδειγμα αυτού θα μπορούσε να κάνει αυτόματα restart όταν πέφτει το internet και να κρατάει logs ώστε να μπορείς να δεις πότε έγινε restart εξαιτίας αυτού.

Άλλη λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος αυτοματισμός με arduino και ρελέ, όπου το ρεύμα του modem-router περνάει από το ρελέ του arduino και το arduino να κάνει το ping ανά πχ 5 λεπτά και όταν δει ότι είναι down να κόβει στιγμιαία το ρεύμα, με αποτέλεσμα να ανοιγοκλείνει το ρεύμα στο router και να κάνει restart.

Επίσης θα μπορούσες ίσως πιο απλά να συνδέσεις το ρεύμα του modem-router σε μια πρίζα με χρονοπρογραμματισμό η οποία να ανοιγοκλείνει το ρεύμα στο router 1 φορά κάθε βράδυ ή 2-3 φορές τη μέρα σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα. Με αυτόν το τρόπο αν το internet πέσει πχ στις 10 το βράδυ επειδή κόλλησε το router και εσύ έχεις προγραμματίσει το διακόπτη και ανοιγοκλείνει στις 12 το βράδυ τότε θα ξέρεις ότι θα μείνεις για 2 ώρες χωρίς σύνδεση και μετά θα επανασυνδεθεί μόνο του.

Όλα τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω ενδεικτικά ώστε να το ψάξεις περισσότερο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα είναι χρήσιμο να απαντήσεις εδώ με τη λύση που βρήκες, μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος του forum στο μέλλον.

----------


## yiannisbot

Kαλησπέρα Ilpanos και σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την απάντησή σου!
Η φάση είναι η εξής και παίρνω θάρρος να αναπτύξω κι ένα προβληματάκι στο όλο θέμα: Το διαμέρισμά μου είναι δίπλα απ'της αδερφής μου και ουσιαστικά έχω συνδέσει ένα ρούτερ netgear nighthawk ac1900 πάνω στο δικό της με καλώδιο eathernet για να δίνει σήμα στο διαμέρισμά μου. Αυτό είχε πολλές διακοπές και χτες αγόρασα ένα άλλο αφού η Cosmodata μου είπε πως θα λειτουργήσει καλύτερα http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/2618...l-wa901nd-wrls 
Το πρόβλημα είναι τώρα πως όταν συνδέω το ρούτερ μου με της αδερφής μου με ένα 2 μετρο καλώδιο λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Όταν συνδέεται με το καλώδιο απ'το σπιτι της στο δικό μου (40 μέτρα) φαίνεται πως δεν έχει ίντερνετ. Τσέκαρα με ειδικό μηχάνημα το μεγάλο το καλώδιο και μου δείχνει πως δουλεύει άψογα. Αυτή την στιγμή περιμένω ειδικό να έρθει να το τσεκάρει αλλά αν κάποιος απο σας καταλαβαίνει ίσως που είναι το πρόβλημα ας βοηθήσει, θα είμαι ευγνώμων.

Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις συμβουλές φίλε Ilpanos. Εννοείται πως θα ξαναγράψω όταν βρω λύση, πάντοτε το κάνω  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Αν το καλώδιο είναι πολύκλωνο (stranded), που είναι τα έτοιμα που πουλιούνται, τότε είναι απόλυτα λογικό να έχεις θέματα. Αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για μικρές αποστάσεις. Σε περιπτώσεις όπως η δικιά σου χρησιμοποιείται καλώδιο μονόκλωνο (solid). Άλλη περίπτωση είναι να μην πατά καλά κάποιος ακροδέκτης.

----------


## griniaris

Και το προηγουμενο μηχανημα και το τωρινο.....  το εχεις με στατικη ΙΡ ή με DHCP ? 
Αν ηταν με στατικη , ελπιζω να ηταν ΕΚΤΟΣ DHCP pool του modem-router ετσι? 

Εφοσον δουλευει και σταματαει ανεξηγητα 99% ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων. 
Θα πρεπει να βρεις το προβλημα την ωρα που δεν εχεις "ιντερνετ" .

Οταν λοιπον "κοπει" μπαινεις με wireless? αν ναι ριξε μια ματια μεσα στο μενου. Αν οχι μπορεις να μπεις απο την πλευρα του modem-router?

----------


## yiannisbot

Καλησπέρα και 1000 ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Το καλώδιο μονοκλωνο!utp cat 6 ενισχυμένο για δίκτυα. Το έβαλε ηλεκτρολόγος που έχει ασχοληθεί με τέτοιες αποστάσεις. Απ'την άλλη το τσεκάραμε το καλώδιο με μηχάνημα άρα πατάει κανονικά και δεν έχει θέμα καλωδίου.
Σχετικά με την στατική IP και DHCP δεν είμαι τόσο advanced και δεν ξέρω τι πάει να πει και τις διαφορές. 

Yπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει ρόλο το ότι το καλώδιο είναι 40 μέτρα;

Ελπίζω αύριο ο τεχνικός να το φτιάξει. Απ'την άλλη κάποια άλλη πρόταση λύση στο αρχικό ερώτημα του wifi monitor; 
Εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ την βοήθειά σας!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Γιάννης

----------


## griniaris

Ειμαι 99% σιγουρος οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων λοιπον.

τα βηματα ειναι τα εξης.

1) Θα χρειαστει να συνδεθεις κατευθειαν στο μοντεμ ρουτερ (της αδερφης σου). 
Αυτο θα το κανεις συνδεοντας καποιο λαπτοπ ή πισι στο καλωδιο που ερχεται σε σενα.

2)θα δεις τι ΙΡ σου δινει ....   και τι ΙΡ εχει σαν "πυλη" .

3)μπαινεις στο μενου με την ΙΡ που βρηκες σαν πυλη. (θα χρειαστεις username & password)

4) πας στις ρυθμισεις του LAN και συγκεκριμενα στο dhcp server.

5) Αν πχ ειναι πυλη η 192.168.1.1 θα φροντισεις το ευρος του dhcp να ξεκιναει απο το .10 ή και περισσοτερο.

6) θα του κανεις ενα reboot .

ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ το καλωδιο και το συνδεεις στο ΑΡ που εχεις.

7) μπαινεις στο μενου του και σιγουρευεσαι οτι το εχεις σαν ρολο ΑΡ. 


8) θα του βαλεις μια ΙΡ που θα ειναι απο το "κενο" που αφησες προηγουμενως. και σαν πυλη (ή gateway) την ΙΡ του μοντεμ-ρουτερ της αδερφης σου.
πχ αν ειχες βαλει απο το .10 και πανω τοτε μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις απο το .2 μεχρι και το .9


9) ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙΣ το dhcp στο ΑΡ σου.  

10) κανεις ενα restart και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## yiannisbot

Griniaris σε 1000 ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου  :Smile:  
Ήρθε τεχνικός πριν μου γράψεις γιατί δεν γινόταν να περιμένει άλλο το θέμα αλλά την απάντηση την κρατάω για την επόμενη φορά!!! 1000 ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

1. Γίνεται να κάνω backup των ρυθμίσεων του ρούτερ μου αλλά και της αδερφής μου και να έχω ένα αρχείο που να το τρέξω την επόμενη φορά ώστε να μπουν οι ρυθμίσεις αυτόματα;
2. Κάποια λύση σχετικά με τα hardware & software σχετικά με το ρούτερ που ρώτησα αρχικά;

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!!!

----------

